# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met GGZ Oost Brabant (Huize Padua)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
GGZ Oost Brabant (Huize Padua)
Kluisstraat 2
Boekel

Bezoek de website van GGZ Oost Brabant


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met GGZ Oost Brabant (Huize Padua).*

----------


## jeremyastrid

hoi hoi met jeremy heeft er iemand ervaringen met huize padua in boekel mijn vrouw wordt daar 11-03-2010 op genomen na 6 weken bij de ggz in oss te hebben gezeten of zijn er mensen waarvan de vrouw ook is opgenomen zit nu thuis met 3 kids en heb soms wel eens het gevoel de boosdoener te zijn wie kent dit gevoel groetjes jeremy

----------

